# Beards are Metal



## gatesofcarnage (Nov 6, 2008)

Who else thinks beards are metal?


----------



## jymellis (Nov 6, 2008)

everybody i know calls me grizzly adams not metal 

http://samplerewards.com/images/a.danhaggerty_2.jpg


----------



## gatesofcarnage (Nov 6, 2008)

Well they are implying it because Grizzly Adams is damn metal!!


----------



## jymellis (Nov 6, 2008)

fuck yes he is! the dude had a pet freakin bear!

http://www.itsnature.org/TV/images/article-images/grizzly-adams.jpg

http://www.youngadventurers.org/images/dan_and_bear_i6ih.jpg


----------



## SteveDendura (Nov 6, 2008)

If I shave my whole face, I have a baby face. Babies aren't metal, and I hate it, so I always had a beard. I am going bald though, and since I've been shaving my head, I just keep a goatee. I just can't do long hair with a bald spot. I call my new haircut "The Brittney", since she started shaving her head before I did.


----------



## Mr. S (Nov 6, 2008)

My beard is just hair  maybe I'm doing it wrong...


----------



## killiansguitar (Nov 6, 2008)

Beards are most definitely Metal...


Now bow down to the king:


----------



## SteveDendura (Nov 6, 2008)




----------



## DaveCarter (Nov 6, 2008)

I saw a guy in the gym yesterday who had the Punisher skull shaved in to his beard, that was cool


----------



## lefty robb (Nov 6, 2008)

jymellis said:


> fuck yes he is! the dude had a pet freakin bear!
> 
> http://www.itsnature.org/TV/images/article-images/grizzly-adams.jpg
> 
> http://www.youngadventurers.org/images/dan_and_bear_i6ih.jpg



Between the 2, as long as he has one, he is metal, but because he has both, he is totally,unequivocally balls out fucking Metal.

I don't think you could ever have a more metal pet then a Bear, eccept maybe a shark.


----------



## Anthony (Nov 6, 2008)

Beards are metal.


----------



## sami (Nov 6, 2008)

The singer of The Absence used to have a longass beard. Their guitarist still does. I think it's almost as long as ZZTop's.


----------



## kung_fu (Nov 6, 2008)

gatesofcarnage said:


> Who else thinks beards are metal?



I don't, but my beard does.


----------



## templton89 (Nov 6, 2008)

Bjorn from InFlames used to have pretty metal beard


----------



## killiansguitar (Nov 6, 2008)

Chris Adler, the drummer from Lamb Of Gods got a pretty bitchin goatee/beard/whatever you wanna call it going:


----------



## Variant (Nov 6, 2008)

:beardmetal:

I haven't shaved in over a week and I'm surprised how much coverage I have nowadays, it used to be pretty spotty so there was now hope for a beard, but now that I've apparently finished puberty at 31 years of age, maybe now I can grow a beard! 

Perhaps I'll be able add something to the epic beard thread in the next couple of weeks. I'll watch plenty of Chuck Norris moves and listen to Amon Amarth to help it along.


----------



## lefty robb (Nov 6, 2008)

killiansguitar said:


> Chris Adler, the drummer from Lamb Of Gods got a pretty bitchin goatee/beard/whatever you wanna call it going:


 

holy crap, that's epic! Mine's only about 3" now.

If Chuck Norris sang Brittney Spears, he would still be metal.


----------



## gatesofcarnage (Nov 6, 2008)

lefty robb said:


> holy crap, that's epic! Mine's only about 3" now.
> 
> If Chuck Norris sang Brittney Spears, he would still be metal.


 If Chuck Norris dressed up like a chick, put a barney suit on and sand Brittney spears he would still be metal...........


----------



## DevinShidaker (Nov 6, 2008)

Beards are indeed metal. Bears are a pretty metal pet, as are sharks, but none compare to BEARSHARKS. And Chris Adler looks white trash with his long goatee. but that is my opinion on goatees and Lamb of God.


----------



## Zepp88 (Nov 6, 2008)

Beard are metal, Adler's is indeed epic.


----------



## lefty robb (Nov 6, 2008)

envenomedcky said:


> Beards are indeed metal. Bears are a pretty metal pet, as are sharks, but none compare to BEARSHARKS. And Chris Adler looks white trash with his long goatee. but that is my opinion on goatees and Lamb of God.


 

Only if the Bearshark has a laser beam on its head. 

what about a Manbearpig?


----------



## progmetaldan (Nov 6, 2008)

If beards are metal, then my Great-Great-Grandfather William Francis Rollins was definately the most metal person going around back in the late 1800's... 






Hopefully I received some of his beard genes and hopefully they'll kick in fairly soon...


----------



## Luuk (Nov 7, 2008)

Mastodon's bassist Troy Sanders has a freaking metal beard \m/


----------



## petereanima (Nov 7, 2008)

killiansguitar said:


> Beards are most definitely Metal...
> 
> 
> Now bow down to the king:


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Nov 7, 2008)

lefty robb said:


> I don't think you could ever have a more metal pet then a Bear, eccept maybe a shark.


 
What aboot a bear holding a shark?


----------



## gatesofcarnage (Nov 7, 2008)

How about a Double headed Sphinx with one head of a bear and one head of a shark both of which had 3ft long beards?


----------



## Harry (Nov 7, 2008)

progmetaldan said:


> If beards are metal, then my Great-Great-Grandfather William Francis Rollins was definately the most metal person going around back in the late 1800's...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That beard absolutely destroys


----------



## lobee (Nov 8, 2008)

I didn't know the kid from Sixth Sense had such an epic beard!


----------



## Harry (Nov 8, 2008)

I just shaved again.

But my beard will be back, bigger this time around


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Nov 8, 2008)

I think beards are for wimpy girly men. 

... Who are homosexual. 








... And touch boys.


----------



## Mattmc74 (Nov 8, 2008)

SteveDendura said:


> If I shave my whole face, I have a baby face. Babies aren't metal, and I hate it, so I always had a beard. I am going bald though, and since I've been shaving my head, I just keep a goatee. I just can't do long hair with a bald spot. I call my new haircut "The Brittney", since she started shaving her head before I did.



 I call mine - Bald spot camo!
I have a baby face as well. I'm only METAL when I play, I don't look the part at all.


----------



## Thatch (Nov 16, 2008)

Justin Foley of KSE has a pretty massive beard...

http://www.pearldrummersforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=298405&stc=1


----------



## gatesofcarnage (Nov 16, 2008)

Yes it is! I love KSE


----------



## progmetaldan (Nov 19, 2008)

HughesJB4 said:


> That beard absolutely destroys







lobee said:


> I didn't know the kid from Sixth Sense had such an epic beard!


----------



## FlyingBanana (Nov 19, 2008)

Honestly, I think Petrucci's beard is looking pretty metal...my opinion anyways. Mine is actually growing out like that. Fortunately, the hair on my head is still there, hence I'm growing that out now as well. My family thinks I've hit rock bottom and have lost my mind.


----------



## progmetaldan (Nov 20, 2008)

Guthrie's isn't bad either...


----------



## gatesofcarnage (Nov 20, 2008)

that is a nice beard


----------



## caughtinamosh (Dec 18, 2008)

Mark Morton and Chris Adler FTW


----------

